# 1421: The Year China Discovered America



## sastark (Jun 3, 2004)

Anyone else read this book? I have and loved it. Extremely interesting history. Very well documented.

If you like history, you will love this book.

(I even got my copy signed by the author when he was in town!)


----------



## dswatts (Jun 3, 2004)

Excuse me, but could you at least mention the author's [b:ffe1aafa7f]NAME[/b:ffe1aafa7f]!?!?! 

I would very much like to read that book. Sounds interesting.

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## sastark (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:84572770c4][i:84572770c4]Originally posted by dswatts[/i:84572770c4]
Excuse me, but could you at least mention the author's [b:84572770c4]NAME[/b:84572770c4]!?!?! 

I would very much like to read that book. Sounds interesting.

Grace,
Dwayne [/quote:84572770c4]

Haha! Totally forgot to add that, now didn't I?

The author is [b:84572770c4]Gavine Menzies[/b:84572770c4]. He is a former submarine captain with the British Navy. From what he said at the book signing I went to, and in the book, he really happened upon this subject by accident. Great book!


----------



## Mary (Jun 4, 2004)

The Vikings discovered America first.

I am now dancing around with horns on my helmet and a beer in my hand...

Mary


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 5, 2004)

DUH the Vikings are the discoverers of the american continent!!!!!

blade


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 5, 2004)

Huh! and I thought it was the Indians. Weird!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 5, 2004)

Well actually it might have been the egyptians since they have artifacts in caves underground in the grand canyon.


----------



## grace2U (Jun 21, 2004)

Any Welshman will tell you that the Welsh discovered America. Prince Madoc of Wales sailed from what is now Portmadoc and reached America about the year 1000AD.

At least, that's what they told me in the tourist shop in Portmadoc

Steve


----------



## py3ak (Jun 21, 2004)

*Madoc*

Steve,

It's neat that you bring that up. There is a little bookstore not far from where I live where the proprietor has the history of Madoc down pat --evidently he settled somewhere in Indiana! I haven't been there, but my pastor has. I had heard about Madoc from another source, and found it very interesting. With transatlantic witnesses I admit I'm all in favor!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 21, 2004)

my vote goes to the egyptians


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2006)

Controversy Over Chinese Map of America


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 17, 2006)

I would have to say the whole Chinese-America theory is unsubstantiated and based on fanciful speculation, as far-fetched as the Egyptian-Mayan connection.

The Chinese made strides at navigation -- even reaching southern Africa -- but ultimately crept back into their parochial, insular, narrow, keep-to-themselves worldview. Their fleet was abandoned. The antiquity of that map is a hoax. I wouldn't put much stock in the 1421 book.

The Vikings discovered America first... The Welsh discovery falls in the speculation category too... The Amerindians of course treked by way of Asia across the Bering Strait, and land bridge during the ice age-- and they peopled the Americas before the Europeans arrived. Yet no one says they 'discovered' America.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 17, 2006)

Actually, Noah was the first to sail to America.

Well, actually he sailed _over_ America . . . unfortunately it consisted entirely of wetlands at the time.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> Actually, Noah was the first to sail to America.
> 
> Well, actually he sailed _over_ America . . . unfortunately it consisted entirely of wetlands at the time.



Doesn't count... 

I flew over New England once in an airplane en route to Europe... never set foot there...
:bigsmile:


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm trying to figure...are we actually in the Library? I was starting to think I was in the Humour and Entertainment section


----------



## sastark (Jan 17, 2006)

Andrew, thank you for posting this link! My wife and I saw the end of a report about this map on one of the Spanish channels last night, but didn't catch enough of it to get any good info. 

Ryan, have you read the book 1421? I'm not going to the gallows over the issue, but the author does make some very interesting claims, which I believe he substantiates.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 17, 2006)

Actually God discovered America not too long after he created it


----------



## raderag (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> Anyone else read this book? I have and loved it. Extremely interesting history. Very well documented.
> 
> If you like history, you will love this book.
> ...



Here is a question. Who first discovered and realized they were in America? I think that would be the Europeans.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 17, 2006)

Didnt Catholic Columbus think he was in India?


----------



## raderag (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Didnt Catholic Columbus think he was in India?



Yes. But, it was the Europeans that realized they were in America. What does Columbus being Catholic have anything to do with this>


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.1421.tv/


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 17, 2006)

What date did John Cabot (Giovanni Caboto) (1450-1499) discover the New World?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh I was just being sarcastic :bigsmile:


----------

